# 2009 routan not starting



## nelsondavid33 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi dear people ,i have a 2009 Routan with the 3.8 engine that just yesterday was running great ,but today in the morning i tried to start it and nothing happened no starter sound , all dashboard lights were working fine ,windows up and down normal ,the only thing was the no starting .i did some investigation on internet and it seems to be the WIN module,this modules on ebay cost like 500 dollars and the come plug and play already flashed to your car vin #,to me that is a little to high ,please anyone of you know something about a cheaper one ?.Thank you so much.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The WIN modules were recalled. Has yours been replaced under recall? If not, start there.


----------



## transportin' (Aug 13, 2018)

*2009 routan not starting*

I have a 2009 with the 4 litre engine. It fails to start all day long. It won't turn over, just makes a click. Hit the key 5-10 times, put it into N, hit the key a few more times, back to P and it will eventually start. This is my work van, so my solution is to not shut it off. This is a known problem for these vans, but I have yet to find a real answer.

Had the WIN module replaced and they also gave me new keys. No change. 

Took it to my mechanic who was told 'not to get into it' by another mechanic. 

Read somewhere to add another ground from the battery. Did it. No change.

Read somewhere that it may be the fuse box. The fuse box needs changed. Who knows??

The problem is worse as the engine gets hotter. Of course, I don't have this problem if don't shut the engine off.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Weird that it will start after moving the gear shifter. There is a sensor in there that can go bad, so perhaps that is throwing things off when starting. I'm going on memory, but I think what I've read about the sensor in the gear shifter had something to do with switching between auto and tiptronic. 

And sometimes the shifter will feel like it's in P but there's a little bit of play in it and you can physically move the shifter a hair to lock it into P and then it will start. That has happened to me once or twice.


----------

